# ROMS for LTE version?



## higabyte (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey guys, was just wondering if any ROMS were in the works for the Verizon tablet? I tried doing a search but didn't seem to yield any results. I have mine rooted, would like to flash some custom ROMS though. Thanks!


----------



## cjr (Aug 22, 2011)

I am right there with you higabyte


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

IIRC, the 10.1's dont have ROM's due to the fact they cant get the source..its Honeycomb so google never released source for AOSP because they didn't want people trying to port it to phones.


----------



## higabyte (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info l. That sucks though, I'm dying to flash a ROM to this thing lol


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> IIRC, the 10.1's dont have ROM's due to the fact they cant get the source..its Honeycomb so google never released source for AOSP because they didn't want people trying to port it to phones.


That will probably change and they will release HC source after ICS drops. And the wifi tab has lots of roms and kernels? So that can't be the issue.

Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

any news on this topic? just got my lte tab yesterday, rooted just fine but no roms or kernels for this yet? will this 4g lte tab get ics?


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

is the lte tab a candidate for ics?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Misfitis138 (Jun 9, 2011)

From what I understand it will be getting ics. I really he so since there are no custom roms. I know if it dose not get the update I will be selling mine.

Sent from my SCH-I905 using RootzWiki


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

Misfitis138 said:


> From what I understand it will be getting ics. I really he so since there are no custom roms. I know if it dose not get the update I will be selling mine.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I905 using RootzWiki


update is already here for 3.2 touch wiz. Just wish we had some nice Rons to go with this decent tablet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## p-slim (Jan 2, 2012)

Heres an lte cm9 kang but I don't think 3G/4G works

http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=22029103
[ROM][KANG]CM9 ICS 10.1 LTE Verizon Preview 01/31/12

Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

p-slim said:


> Heres an lte cm9 kang but I don't think 3G/4G works
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=22029103
> [ROM][KANG]CM9 ICS 10.1 LTE Verizon Preview 01/31/12
> ...


I just put a build of my own here on RootzWiki. Built from source last night..


----------

